# Game 65: Jazz @ Heat (3/14/09 1:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, March 14th, 2009 | 1:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Luther Head
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Yakhouba Diawara
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Take note of the weird start time for this one.

Jazz couldnt help us out by winning in Atlanta last night. That loss snapped their 12 game winning streak.

Heat have a chance to get to a season high 7 games above .500.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

This will be a win... Wade goes for 38


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tough game, Jazz are stacked with quality players - Deron will be a handful, Boozer's due for a big game, Okur matches up well with JO...this will be tough.

Wade owns the Jazz hard though - so he's gonna dominate. Need Beasley to his best Boozer impresonation in this game. Chalmers will need to step up defensively, and we need our shooters to knock the open looks Wade will create.

Oh, and Intangibles needs to be Tangible.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a severe conflict of interest at SG... Wouldn't mind Ronnie Brewer tearing Wade up for about... 40. I want us to win, though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade for 40. Heat Win.


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

Wade for 30 and 12. A win would be special here. I absolutely hate the early start, yuck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With two days of practice between our last game and this one, I wonder if we finally see Luther Head get some playing time in this one?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No DQ today. He had a tooth pulled and will not be playing.

So we'll most likely see Luther Head for the 1st time and hopefully JJ continues to shoot well today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back with the band-aid on under his eye.

JO hits his 1st shot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone got a stream that works? I can't find one right now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333

Need some stops

Wade with the steal and layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley and Head in for JO and Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley scores right away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Head for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-19 Jazz after 1

Damn, the Jazz are so deep.

Got to slow them down. They're at 63% shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333

Jazz still shooting 60%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, gotta rebound better than that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sweet and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Korver just isnt missing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-51 Jazz at the half

Wade with 19. 2 away from becoming the Heat's all-time leading scorer.

Head played very well in the 1st half.

Still got to pick the D up. It got better in the 2nd quarter. Also got to pick up the rebounding.

Kyle Korver has picked up where Ben Gordon and Ray Allen had left off.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like you're talking to yourself w2m


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Looks like you're talking to yourself w2m


Yup :laugh:

I was waiting for someone to start posting as well but no one showed up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Congrats D-Wade! :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great run to begin the half. 

Heat take the lead. Timeout Jazz.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO is drawing fouls on both Okur and Boozer now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just woke up. Can anybody summarize this game for me with just one word?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was an incredible pass from Wade to Haslem!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why does Wade have a Band-Wade on right now? I thought that **** was over with?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I just woke up. Can anybody summarize this game for me with just one word?


No 

Utah with the amazing offense early, then Wade started going off and became the Heat's all time scorer.

JO has been very good today on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Why does Wade have a Band-Wade on right now? I thought that **** was over with?


They havent said why.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, the Hawks play 7 of the next 8 at home? It seems like they've been at home for a month straight already.

Korver still not missing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bad charging call. Korver was moving.

Damn, the crowd just completely ignored our announcer after he said, "Dos." If I was him I would be so embarrassed. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

83-80 Miami after 3

Since going down 12, Miami has taken this game over. Hopefully they can keep this up for one more quarter.

But we all know what's coming right now to start the 4th :uhoh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Head looked nice in that 3rd quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Bad charging call. Korver was moving.
> 
> Damn, the crowd just completely ignored our announcer after he said, "Dos." If I was him I would be so embarrassed. :laugh:


Good, that **** is so stupid. So is his new "from Luuuuuuuuuuuther" after every Assist by Head.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet layup by Head.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice shot Head!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Good, that **** is so stupid. So is his new "from Luuuuuuuuuuuther" after every Assist by Head.


I can't stand the guy but I bet it would be awkward for the Heat to fire him after all this time. Sadly he's probably there until he dies.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO's post game looks great today.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow! Kirilenko gets the blocking foul on O'Neal after Korver just got a charge on Haslem. No consistency. Plus Kirilenko took 3 steps. What a joke.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn, good hands are so underrated when drafting people. Beasley's hands are one of his best aspects.

O'Neal and then Millsap score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These beginnings of the 4th quarters are just horrible.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've always felt that Utah commit so many fouls in the early part of games (they usually lead the league in fouls) that the refs become immune to their fouls later in the game. Kind of like vaccinating the refs with a harmless dose to create an immunity.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ the ref watching Okur cheapshot James Jones and then giving only a technical for the retaliation.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We really miss Cook.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now we're gonna spend all our energy on trying to get back in this game because of the slow start to the 4th quarter, after having all the momentum since the start of the 2nd quarter.. Just like its been all season long.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> I've always felt that Utah commit so many fouls in the early part of games (they usually lead the league in fouls) that the refs become immune to their fouls later in the game. Kind of like vaccinating the refs with a harmless dose to create an immunity.


lol, I agree


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*sigh* Rookie point guard. So frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Korver 3, which followed a missed layup by JO and a turnover on a fastbreak by Mario, was huge.

We havent slowed them down to often today, and now will have to get stops to win.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, JO made about 4 errors on that possession culminating in a HORRIBLE crosscourt pass turnover by him. Simply disgusting.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem has now given up a shooting foul to Okur and a team offensive rebound to Millsap. If he's not rebounding or playing smart defense then we need Beasley's offense right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333

Cant win if we cant get stops!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow incredible shot by Dwade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just think, when I started watching this game Utah had 16 fouls. They've had 2 since I started watching and that's factoring in the cheap shots and moving screens.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

dumb shot by Wade.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

James Jones is officially the worst free agent we've ever signed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wtf is Kirilenko doing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, I thought that 3 by Mario was going in.

Jones to the line for two.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Game saver from Moon


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jones misses but Heat get the ball!

Wow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Jones misses but Heat get the ball!
> 
> Wow.


:lol:

We're using his suckiness to our advantage!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That looked off of UD's foot but i'll take it


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> That looked off of UD's foot but i'll take it


After that tech the refs owe us. That took away a possession and gave Utah a point.

How crazy is it that Wade is in another game winning/tying shot situation against Utah?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jones to the line for the tie.

Lets go JJ. Dont **** this up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ! :clap:

Now we have to rely on our D, which has been non-existent for most of this game...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

All on JJ now


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Calling it now: Wade will steal this ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ot!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice contest and avoidance of the foul. Overtime.


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

And I sold my tickets to this game, damn. LOL. Let's go Heat!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Overtime is usually the Michael Beasley hour.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Andrei Kirilenko was the reason the Jazz took the lead in the 4th quarter, and the reason the Heat came back was because of his idiotic fouls.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Andrei Kirilenko was the reason the Jazz took the lead in the 4th quarter, and the reason the Heat came back was because of his idiotic fouls.


And the refs even bailed him out swallowing their whistle on his foul on Wade shooting a 3. He just couldn't stop himself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The 3 pt line has been our nemesis all season long.


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

OT not treating us well, pff


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We have looked so inefficient on offense. Beasley should be in the game right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team loves playing from behind :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great steal by Mario!

UD to the line for the tie.

What a weird game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, Chalmers just stole Deron's lunch! That was a manly steal. He straight up made him his girl.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tangibles!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat ball!

Timeout Heat!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Boozer misses, timeout Miami, game winning situation!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow that was huge from Mario. 1 of 2 big defensive plays late, the other being Moon's charge.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ugh, bad inbounds pass leads to a bad shot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Double-OT...good D by Utah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

damn, double OT again.

Sucks that we got another 1pm game tomorrow, in Philly, against the best fast breaking team in the league.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How lucky is that Jersey guy that we told to go watch this game?


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

Bad inbounds pass, double OT let's goooo


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

2nd OT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> How lucky is that Jersey guy that we told to go watch this game?


Yeah, forgot about that :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade looked like he was sucking fumes at the start of that first overtime. Hopefully he can find something in the reserve tank for the second.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo hits the turnaround J


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet move by Mario


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:laugh: Boozer. That was like a Washington Generals play.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They got so many weapons.

Wade to the line.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade looks so tired.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Get a stop fellas...one time!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dwyane Wade is a beast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits both

Lets go D!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Defend the 3...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, will this game ever end?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ugh...another chance to win it or go to a 3rd OT


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Mario almost made a horrible mistake. I hope we got that timeout before the inbounds to Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario almost ****ed it up by trying to go quick there. 

Thankfully, the Timeout was already called.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Syracuse/UCONN part 2?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mario has to get a hand up on that last Deron shot that tied the game. Even if he is out of range you still have to get a hand up.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Esta es mi casa! Wow.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This is prolly going 3OT


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damn good look.....going to the 3rd OT


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

3 overtimes. I've seen way too many overtimes in like the past 2/3 days.

Zo sighting!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This ****ing game will never end :laugh:

Wade should've driven right when Brewer fell.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

W2M, our personal chatroom just got really crowded all of a sudden


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> This ****ing game will never end :laugh:
> 
> Wade should've driven right when Brewer fell.


He doesn't look like he has the energy to do anything right now


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JO is an idiot. He has some of the dumbest plays in this game. A jumping pass from the post? WTF.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice pass by Wade, gotta make that JO...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, JO's got to finish that and get the and1.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, JO's got to finish that and get the and1.


Shades of the missed layup that led to a Korver three earlier. He has to make these shots.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice move JO!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what a move by JO! daaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice move by JO


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers is a beast.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Steal by Mario leads to the DWade bucket! 48 points


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a game, Mario! What a GAME!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Mario Chalmers is going to be a very solid point guard in the future.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers is a beast x2!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Be on the look out....Rio is on the prowl!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow Chalmers!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What a steal (Chalmers himself and the actual steal)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where the hell was the foul?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333

Finally, JJ


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jj 33333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Finally, James Jones!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ball game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal!

edit- Wade to the line


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

James Jones!

I was kinda hoping for 6OT though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits 50


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with 50!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wade has a chance for a 50-10-10


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Huge block by JO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with the block!

Mario to the line!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ahh too bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 140-129! :clap:

Wade with 50-10-9-4-2

Mario came up huge with steal

JO with 28pts 8rbs 5blks


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat Win!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

What an incredible game, I have no idea how we won.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't believe that we won this game after being down 8 points with 2 minutes to go in the first overtime. Those 2 Wade baskets and an assist to JO brought us back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's now over 30ppg for the season.

Grat win, but we might get run out of the gym tomorrow though.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And to think, that might have only been the 3rd best game of the season.

In fact, 3rd best game of the last two weeks! :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Again, how lucky is that guy we told to go to this game? :laugh:


----------



## OnkelLars (Jan 16, 2008)

congratulations for a big win and to Wade for his scoring record from a Jazz homer; damn I really need to watch more Heat games!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

OnkelLars said:


> congratulations for a big win and to Wade for his scoring record from a Jazz homer; damn I really need to watch more Heat games!!!


:cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cool stat they just showed. Spo has led his team to a +21 game improvement. That's the best improvement by a team with a rookie coach ever.

Congrats Spo :clap:

(Even if a lot of it has to do with a healthy Wade )



OnkelLars said:


> congratulations for a big win and to Wade for his scoring record from a Jazz homer; damn I really need to watch more Heat games!!!


Thanks, the Jazz are fun to watch as well. That offense is crazy.

Good luck the rest of the way :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I really hope that they don't rob Jerry Sloan of Coach of the Year and give it to Spo. Spo has plenty of time to win one sooner or later and he is mostly learning. He is benefiting from a healthy Wade. Sloan deserves it for past snubs.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Despite what is most likely going to happen (LeBron getting MVP), Wade clearly deserves it. He's at 30 ppg and almost 50% shooting. If he raises his FG% by .005, he'll be the first since Jordan to get 30 ppg on 50%.


----------



## OnkelLars (Jan 16, 2008)

you guys only allowed 4 steals by Utah and turned it over only 11 times, that's pretty impressive; I thought Utah would own the Heat in those catagories but Chalmers had a great night

too bad that both teams will have tough games tomorrow


btw: why isn't Joel Anthony getting any minutes, I always liked him in international games?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I really hope that they don't rob Jerry Sloan of Coach of the Year and give it to Spo. Spo has plenty of time to win one sooner or later and he is mostly learning. He is benefiting from a healthy Wade. Sloan deserves it for past snubs.



seriously.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OnkelLars said:


> you guys only allowed 4 steals by Utah and turned it over only 11 times, that's pretty impressive; I thought Utah would own the Heat in those catagories but Chalmers had a great night
> 
> too bad that both teams will have tough games tomorrow
> 
> ...


Joel had been the backup C for most of the season, but in the last two games, its been Jamaal Magloire getting most of the minutes.

Joel is a very good shot blocker, but nothing else. And he also has crab hands. Seriously, its a turnover any time he touches the ball.

And yeah, both teams will prbably get blown out tomorrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice minutes by Luther Head in his 1st playing time since signing with us. 5pts and 2ast in 20 minutes. He probably passed up on a couple of shots but that's to be expected right now. I could have sworn he had a couple of more assists in that 1st half though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We were down 7 with 1:00 to go in the 4th quarter:

Chalmers 2 freethrows on Kirilenko foul.
Haslem dunk on Wade assist after Kirilenko turnover.
James Jones hit one of two free throws and then got the offensive rebound and was fouled by Kirilenko (6th) and made two to send the game into overtime.


We were down 8 with 1:58 to go in the 1st overtime:

O'Neal layup on Wade assist.
Wade jumper.
Wade layup.
Haslem free throws after Chalmers steal.


I can't believe we came back from those two deficits. I'm a pessimist so I was already in full "game is over" mode both times. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^I was thinking the game was over as well 

A cool moment in the game was when Erc Reid said, "you're nevber out of the game when you have that man(Wade) on your team", then he promptly hit that J, then followed it up with that layup.

Also, 1st time this season the Heat are 7 games over .500.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

btw, I hope that during the playoffs, the Heat do the "back in black" thing this time. It looked awesome, plus this season is almost a mirror image of that awesome '03-'04 season.

I remember all of us hoping that this season would come close to the fun that that season was, and at this point, its right up there.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I agree. Save White Hot Part Deux for when we have a big time contending team...

Also, Back in Black makes sense since we're... Well, Black.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> btw, I hope that during the playoffs, the Heat do the "back in black" thing this time. It looked awesome, plus this season is almost a mirror image of that awesome '03-'04 season.
> 
> I remember all of us hoping that this season would come close to the fun that that season was, and at this point, its right up there.


One thing is certain: no red! Red has been so unlucky for us. We don't need a, "Redy to get bounced out in the first round," campaign.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, no red!

Gives us way too many reminders of the Heat-Knicks playoff games plus the '04-05 playoffs, where we should have gone to the finals.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Proof that Wade is in fact possessed:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I don't like these 1PM games. I slept through this one. :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I missed the game on account of it being at 3 AM here but looks like a great one. Triple OT, wow. :cheers:




Wade3 said:


> Heat win 140-129! :clap:
> 
> Wade with 50-10-9-4-2
> 
> ...



Nice, Wade, Jermaine and Mario with huge games tonight. Especially loving the production from Jermaine, if he can give us even half those post points each night, we're a much better team. 5 blocks is awesome, and he even grabbed rebounds.




OnkelLars said:


> too bad that both teams will have tough games tomorrow



Probably, hopefully we don't just get run out the building.




Wade3 said:


> Nice minutes by Luther Head in his 1st playing time since signing with us. 5pts and 2ast in 20 minutes. He probably passed up on a couple of shots but that's to be expected right now. I could have sworn he had a couple of more assists in that 1st half though.



Good to see, it'd be awesome if he could revive his mini-career with us here.




Wade3 said:


> btw, I hope that during the playoffs, the Heat do the "back in black" thing this time. It looked awesome, plus this season is almost a mirror image of that awesome '03-'04 season.



Definately.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Missed the game also, looks like it was another heart stopper.

Dwyane Wade you star.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 1st for Wade


> It's the first time in NBA history that a player had 50 points, 10 rebounds, nine assists, four steals and two blocks in a game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

And for anyone who didn't catch it earlier, Wade also passed Alonzo on the way to becoming the Heat's all-time leading scorer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I could've watched this, but wasn't aware of the 1pm start time. 

Sounds such a good game, Wade, Mario and JO all with great games. I think we'll pay for this one though, they must be so tired.


----------

